# الآثار الطبية والعلمية لعادة ختان الإناث



## ROWIS (5 أبريل 2014)

*الآثار الطبية والعلمية لعادة ختان الإناث*




​
*س1: هل هناك تعارض بين قَسَمْ الطبيب وإجراء ختان الإناث؟*
*ج: نعم، فالممارسات الطبية تحكمها من المباديء الأخلاقية التي تدخل في قسم الطبيب، وتستمد هذه المباديء الأخلاقية من المباديء الأساسية للأديان السماوية التي تقوم على التكريم والعدل واحترام حرية الاختيار للأفراد بعد المعرفة المسبقة الواعية، ومن المباديء الأخلاقية تحقيق المنفعة وعدم الإضرار والعدل والموافقة الحرة المبنية على المعرفة، وإذا طبقنا هذه المباديء الأخلاقية على عادة الختان نجد الآتي:*
*تحقيق المنفعة:*
*يجب على كل طبيب أن يسأل نفسه: هل أفيد هذه الفتاة بعمل ختان (بتر/قطع) لأعضائها التناسلية؟ وقبل أن يسأل نفسه هذا السؤال عليه الرجوع إلى العلوم الأولية في الطب والتي تشير إلى أهمية الأعضاء التي تزال، وكذلك التي تشير إلى أن مركز التحكم في الرغبة الجنسية هو المخ.*
*درء الضرر:*
*في هذه الحالة يجد الطبيب نفسه أمام دافع لابد منه، وأنه يجب عليه أن يتجنب ختان الإناث، وبذلك يدرأ الأضرار الناجمة عنه، والجميع يعرف أن عملية ختان الإناث تحمل أخطاراً تبدأ من مضاعفات العملية بدنياً ونفسياً، بالإضافة إلى الأضرار الناجمة عن إزالة الأعضاء الهامة في جسم المرأة.*
*العدل:*
*هل من العدل أن تُحرم الأنثى –عن طريق الختان- من أجزاء من جسدها خلقها الله لتكامل صحتها؟ *
*الإجابة طبعاً لا.*
*هل من العدل أن تُجرى عملية تجلب الضرر والأخطار وقد تودي بحياة المرأة؟*
*الإجابة أيضاً لا.*
*هل من العدل أن يُحرم الزوج والزوجة من جزء أساسي في علاقتهما؟*
*الإجابة أيضاً لا.*

*س2: هل هناك فوائد صحية لعملية ختان الإناث؟*
*ج:لا يوجد ختان الإناث أية فوائد صحية على الإطلاق، بل على العكس فإنه يحمل بكل أنواعه أضراراً كثيرة.*

*س3: هل هناك دواع طبية لإجرائها؟*
*ج: لا يوجد على الإطلاق أي احتياج لعملية ختان الإناث، وإن الدعوة للقيام بفحص الفتاة بواسطة طبيب لمعرفة إذا كانت تحتاج إلى ختان الإناث أم لا هي دعوة خاطئة، تفتقد إلى المصداقية، وإذا كان بعض الناس يحتجون بوجود بعض الأمراض التي تؤدي إلى كبر هذه الأعضاء والاحتياج إلى جراحة فهو خطأ جسيم، فمثل هذه الأشياء هي أمراض نادرة الحدوث لها أعراض أخرى تظهر في سن الطفولة وتشخص مبكراً، ويتم العلاج عن طريق الأدوية والتدخل الطبي.*

*س4: لو تم إجراء الختان بواسطة طبيب ماهر فهل تحدث مضاعفات؟*
*ج: الطبيب الماهر يلتزم بالأخلاقيات الطبية فلا يقوم بمثل هذه العملية لما لها من أضرار على المدى القريب والبعيد وكونها مجرمة طبياً وقانونياً.*

*س5: هل يصح أن يخضع الأطباء لرغبة الآباء أو البنات في إجراء عملية الختان؟*
*ج: قطعاً لا، لأن الفتاة الصغيرة غير مدركة في هذه السن لخطورة إجراء قد يؤثر على حياتها المستقبلية كلها، كما أن هناك مسئولية نفسية وأخلاقية وقانونية على عاتق من يوافق على هذا الفعل وهو مسئول عن طفلة قاصر، وعلى الطبيب ان يقدم المشورة الصحيحة لأهل الفتاة وأن يوضح لهم مساويء ختان الإناث وأنها مجرمة وضد ميثاق شرف الأطباء وأن هناك قراراً من وزارة الصحة يمنع ويجرم القيام به، كما أن القيام بختان الإناث يجرمه قانون العقوبات المصري.*

*س6: ما هي المضاعفات الصحية لعملية ختان الإناث؟*
*ج: من الخطأ أن يعتقد البعض أن هناك أنواعاً من ختان الإناث لا تؤدي إلى المضاعفات، فكل نوع له مضاعفات. إن ختان الإناث بأنواعه المختلفة له مضاعفات، حتى لو قام الطبيب بإجرائه، وقد سجلت الدراسات الموثقة حدوث مضاعفات ونزف شديد وصدمة عصبية قد تؤدي إلى الوفاة في بعض الحالات وحدوث إلتهابات حادة وناسور بولي أو شرجي وآثار نفسية، وعلى المدى البعيد قد تُعاني الفتاة من مشاكل جنسية وعدم القدرة على الإنجاب نتيجة حدوث مضاعفات وإلتهابات بالمهبل وقناتي فالوب وتعسر عملية الولادة نتيجة لضيق فتحة المهبل والعجان مما يؤدي إلى حدوث نزف وتهتك بأنسجة العجان، ويسبب أضراراً للجنين أثناء عملية الولادة مثل زيادة نسبة حدوث مضاعفات في الجهاز التنفسي، والحاجة إلى الرعاية المركزة للأطفال حديثي الولادة، وأيضاً زيادة نسبة الوفيات بين الأطفال حديثي الولادة.*
*ولكن بسبب أن النساء في البلاد التي يتم فيها ختان الإناث يأخذنه على أنه ضروري ولازم لهن بالإضافة إلى المعتقدات الخاطئة أنه مطلوب شرعاً، فإنهن يتحملن المضاعفات في صمت.*

*س7: ما هو رأي الجمعيات الطبية العالمية المتخصصة حول اجراء ختان الإناث؟*
*ج: أوصى الاتحاد العالمي لجمعيات أمراض النساء والتوليد (FIGO) باعتبار ختان الإناث إنتهاكاً لإتفاقية حقوق الطفل واتفاقية إلغاء كافة أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، وطالب ببذل كافة الجهود والإجراءات بهدف التخلص من الممارسات التقليدية التي تحتوي على عنف ضد الأطفال والنساء، وكذلك أوصت الجمعية المصرية لأطباء أمراض النساء والولاد بهذه التوصية في عام 2012.*

*س8: أليست الأعضاء أو الأجزاء التي تزال في عملية ختان الإناث زوائد، وهل لها وظائف؟ وما هي أضرار إزالتها؟*
*ج: الأعضاء التي تزال عادة أو تزال أجزاء منها لها وظائف تؤديها، واستئصالها أو قطع أجزاء منها يسبب أضراراً بالغة، وبيان ذلك فيما يلي:*
*العضو:*
*البظر: يقع البظر عند التقاء الشفرين الصغيرين من الأمام بين طيات الجزء العلوي من مقدمة الفرج ويتكون من نسيج انتصابي وتغطي البظر القلفة، وطوله بعد اكتمال البلوغ حوالي 1.5 سم تقريباً.*

*وظيفته: البظر هو أهم عضو حسي جنسي يتأثر بالمراكز العليا في المخ ويكمل الحساسية الجنسية حتى الوصول إلى النشوة.*

*أضرار استئصاله أو قطع جزء منه:*
** ألم، تلوث، ندبة مؤلمة عند اللمس أو عند الجماع.*
** النزف الناتج عن قطع الشرايين المغذية للبظر، وقد يكون النزف حاداً ويحتاج إلى خياطة مما يزيد من آثار التشويه.*
** ظهور أكياس وقد تصل إلى حجم كبير وقد تستدعي تدخلاً جراحياً.*
** فقدان جزء مهم للارتواء الجنسي قد يؤدي إلى عدم وصول المرأة إلى قمة النشوة مما ينعكس عليها نفسياً وجسدياً، وقد يؤدي إلى احتقان مزمن بالحوض وإفرازات مهبلية وتوتر عصبي ونفسي، وكذلك قد ينعكس على الزوج فقد يؤدي عدم التوافق الجنسي إلى القذف المبكر.*
*_______________*
*العضو:*
*الشفران الصغيران: هما ثنيتان من الجلد داخل الشفرين الكبيرين اللذين يحتويانهما تقريباً، وهذان الشفران الصغيران يتَّحدان من الخلف فتتكون منهما الشوكة الفرجية، أما من الأمام فإن طرف كل منهما يتفرع إلى فرعين حول البظر أعلاه وأسفله، أما الفرعان العلويان فيتكون منهما قلفَةٌ البظر، وأما الفرعان السفليان فيَتَكون منهما قاعدة البظر ويوجد البظر بين القلفة والقاعدة.*

*وظيفته: غلق فتحة المهبل مما يمنع أو يقلل من دخول الميكروبات والجراثيم إلى داخل المهبل.*
*وضعهما التشريحي يؤدي إلى توجيه البول بعيداً عن الفرج.*

*أضرار استئصاله أو قطع جزء منه:*
** نزف قد يحتاج إلى تدخل جراحي، تلوث مكان الجرح، ألم.*
** قد يتشوه الشكل الخارجي للفرج نتيجة عدم إزالة أجزاء متساوية أو ترك زوائد جلدية تنمو وتتدلى بعد ذلك مما يستدعي إجراء عمليات جراحية تالية.*
** تكوِّن التصاقات بين جانبي الفرج مما ينتج عنه ضيق في فتحة الفرج، وهذا يؤثر في عمليات الجماع والولادة بعد ذلك، فضيق فتحة المهبل يسبب صعوبة في مرور رأس الجنين في حالات الولادة.*
*_______________*
*العضو:*
*الشفران الكبيران: وهما ثنيتان جلديتان تشتملان على نسيج دهني وتمتدان على جانبي الفرج، ويبدأ كل منهما من جبل الزهرة أماماً ثم يتحدان خلفاً فيتصلان بالعجان، ويتلامس الشفران الكبيران ليعطيا فتحة الفرج، ويغطي الشفرين الكبيرين جلدٌ رقيق مُغطى بالشعر يحتوي على كثير من الغدد الدهنية، ويحتوي النسيج الدهني للشفرين الكبيرين على أوعية دموية وأعصاب، وفي الأطفال يكون الشفران الكبيران أملسين وبدون شعر ويبرز بينهما الشفران الصغيران، وفي سن البلوغ يبرز الشفران الكبيران أكثر وينبت الشعر على سطحهما الظاهري.*
*ونظراً لقلة النسيج الدهني في أثناء الطفولة فإن البظر أحياناً يعلو عن الشفرين الكبيرين، وقد يكون هذا سبب الاعتقاد أن البظر يكبر ويلزم له البتر، ولكن مع البلوغ يزيد النسيج الدهني وبذلك لا يعلو البظر فوق الفرج.*

*وظيفته: يغطي الشفران الكبيران الأجزاء العظيمة من الحوض، وبالتالي يوفران الحماية لرأس الجنين حال نزوله من الحوض، وكذلك يعملان كوسادة لينة تسهل عملية الجماع. يوجد بكل جانب غدد تُسمى غدد بارثولين تفرز إفرازات تساعد على تيسير عملية الجماع وتطهير المهبل.*

*أضرار استئصاله أو قطع جزء منه:*
** الألم، النزف، التلوث.*
** التليف الذى يؤدى إلى ضيق فتحة الفرج، وكذلك قد تحدث التصاقات شديدة مما ينتج عنه انسداد شبه كامل لفتحة الفرج حتى إنه في بعض الأحيان لا يمكن مزاولة الاتصال الجنسي بعد الزواج إلا بعد توسيع الفتحة الصغيرة التي تُترك بعد تشويه الأعضاء التناسلية للأنثى أو عند إجراء الفحوص الطبية أو العمليات الخاصة بأمراض النساء والمسالك البولية، وكذلك عند الولادة قد تحتاج السيدة التي أجرى لها ختان إلى شَقَّ هذه الالتصاقات، ولكى تتخيل مدى المعاناة فإنه يتم خياطة القطع ثانية وتُكَرَّر هذه العملية في كل ولادة – وقد تم تسجيل حالات انسداد كامل لفتحة المهبل نتيجة إزالة مساحة كبيرة من الشفرين وحدوث التصاقات.(1)*
** وكذلك وجدت بعض حالات تكون حصوات في المهبل خلف الالتصاقات الموجودة في فتحة المهبل مما يتسبب في حدوث التهابات حادة مزمنة، كما أن غدد بارثولين الموجودة على جانبي فتحتي الفرج قد يحدث بها التهاب أو ورم أو انسداد قناتها، وهذا يؤدى إلى جفاف بالمهبل مما يحول عملية الجماع إلى تعذيب.(2)*

*س9: هل تؤدي كثرة احتكاك الأعضاء التناسلية بالملابس إلى حدوث أورام وسرطانات؟*
*ج: لا توجد بينة علمية على ذلك، فماذا يحدث عندما تحتك أعضاء الرجال التناسلية بالملابس؟ هذا الاعتقاد نشأ لعدم المعرفة بتشريح الجهاز التناسلي للأنثى حيث إن وضع البظر بين الشفرين الصغيرين لا يؤدي إلى أي احتكاك.*
*____**____**____**____*
*(1) سجلات مستشفى هرجيسة، الصومال (2002-2004).*
*(2) سجلات مستشفى إدنا عدن، الصومال (2002-2004).*

*ختان الإناث بين المغلوط علمياً والملتبس شرعياً - منظمة اليونيسف*​


----------

